# Hamburgs Polizisten ?????



## Michel.M. (29. Dezember 2006)

Ich weiß es ist kein gutes Thema aber ich erzähl trotzdem mal.
Ich bin am 20Dez. um 22 Uhr in Hamburg rumgefahren mit meinem Radl.
Neben mir tauchte ein Bullenwagen auf und der der seinen Kopf raustreckte meinte zu behaupten wer ohne licht fährt sollte absteigen. Als ich das Wort "ohne" hörte fing ich an zu beschleunigen und versuchte durch enge gassen abzuhauen. Sie ließen Fußstreifen austeigen die mir hinterherranten und dachten sie währen schlauer als ich.Jedenfalls waren es am Ende nach 30min 3 Autos und 12 Bolizisten. Zum Schluss gingen meine Blicke durch unseren Garten wo sie vor der Tür mit Taschenlampen rumleuchteten. Man sollte schon volle Batterien in seiner Lampe haben sonst sieht man nixxx!!!!! Diese Situation war jetzt hier schon des öfteren und mich überaschte das sie mich nicht gekriegt haben. Hmmmmm messt euch nie mit Bikern solange ihr kein Motorrad habt... Spart euch eure kraft.!!!!! 

Will mich nicht über Hamburgs verkehs Polizisten lustig machen aber wenn jemand n gutes Rad hat wird er sich schon auszukennen wissen um zu vlüüüüchten. Trotzdem Danke für den schönen Abend


----------



## 2MXTB Rider (29. Dezember 2006)

looooooolll....wie geil...

warum haste mich nich vorher angerufen...hätt ichzu gern gefilmt das ganze...sicher n geiler stoff fürn film..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (29. Dezember 2006)

Darf ich auch so cool sein wie du?


----------



## HB76 (29. Dezember 2006)

wärst mal lieber zu hause gewesen und hättest deutsch geübt.


----------



## LaDy RoC (29. Dezember 2006)

Moin!

Ich will ja nicht den Spielverderber machen, aber wer flüchtet macht sich verdächtig. Glaub mal nicht, dass die sich die Mühe gemacht, nur um einem pobligen Radfahrer wegen fahrens ohne Licht ein paar Euronen abzunehmen. 

Du wärst auch nicht der erste, bei dem so eine Flucht nach hinten los gegangen wäre (in Bezug auf körperliche Konsequenzen, so nach Sturz z.B.). Hinterher Beschweren wird da schwierig.  

Cleverer ist da doch, einfach abzusteigen, ein wenig zu schieben und wieder aufs Rad zu klettern, wenn die Jungs außer Sichtweite sind, oder?


----------



## winx (30. Dezember 2006)

Wir waren im Januar mit 60 Mann in Hamburg unterwegs, die letzte Stunde im Halbdunkeln - alle ohne Licht. Wir wurden zweimal angehalten, es wurde nach dem Verantwortlichen gefragt und wir sollten bald nach Hause fahren da wir ja kein Licht haben. Also ich habe keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## burn (30. Dezember 2006)

zuviel gta gespielt?


----------



## Subraid (30. Dezember 2006)

Naja, den nächste Radler ohne Licht den ich nachts mit m Auto über den Haufen karre (vielleicht ist es ja der Michel) bekommt halt nen Darwin-Award von mir aber kein Mitleid.


----------



## The Offspring (30. Dezember 2006)

winx schrieb:


> Wir waren im Januar mit 60 Mann in Hamburg unterwegs, die letzte Stunde im Halbdunkeln - alle ohne Licht. Wir wurden zweimal angehalten, es wurde nach dem Verantwortlichen gefragt und wir sollten bald nach Hause fahren da wir ja kein Licht haben. Also ich habe keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht...




meinste jetz die streetsession ?  

da kam doch noch die polizei zu uns in den park und is uns hinterher gefahrn


----------



## Marec (30. Dezember 2006)

Hoffe hier ist ein hamburger Polizist Mitglied... das war ein wirklich ätzendes Verhalten deinerseits.


----------



## ralfathome (30. Dezember 2006)

moin,
bei dem interresanten Titel wird sicherlich jeder User in Norddeutschland mal einen Blick in den Thread riskieren. Kurzer Dienstweg, man kennt sich ja, emailleaddy, Postadresse, ohh ohh ohh. Am besten ist wohl wenn Michel das Bike und den Rechner in der Alster versenkt (Aber bitte nicht im Dunkeln...)

Guten Rutsch allen HaBe Experten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michel.M. (31. Dezember 2006)

hmmmmmmm. wenn de meinst


----------



## crasher-mike (2. Januar 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> bei dem interresanten Titel wird sicherlich jeder User in Norddeutschland mal einen Blick in den Thread riskieren. Kurzer Dienstweg, man kennt sich ja, emailleaddy, Postadresse, ohh ohh ohh. Am besten ist wohl wenn Michel das Bike und den Rechner in der Alster versenkt (Aber bitte nicht im Dunkeln...)
> 
> Guten Rutsch allen HaBe Experten



die haben bestimmt schon drei Special Agents auf den Fall angesetzt..................


----------



## Hitzi (3. Januar 2007)

Marec schrieb:


> Hoffe hier ist ein hamburger Polizist Mitglied... das war ein wirklich ätzendes Verhalten deinerseits.



hats schon jemand angeschoben.........??????


----------



## kitor (3. Januar 2007)

Marec schrieb:


> Hoffe hier ist ein hamburger Polizist Mitglied... das war ein wirklich ätzendes Verhalten deinerseits.



   

Was bist Du denn für ein Klassensprecher?

   

Das klingt ja fast so beedrohlich wie die Warnung eines Fahrradpolizisten....MIt seinem Rad von Bulls....


----------



## The Offspring (4. Januar 2007)

kitor schrieb:


> Das klingt ja fast so beedrohlich wie die Warnung eines Fahrradpolizisten....MIt seinem Rad von Bulls....


----------



## Michel.M. (7. Januar 2007)

1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friuli-Jay (14. Januar 2007)

Bin grad zufällig auf dieses topic gestossen.Und wenn ich das schon wieder lese..
alle diesen superdeutschen,vernünftigen,korrekten Antworten.. Nach dem Motto: ja warum hattest Du denn kein Licht? Hast aber Glück gehabt das ich Dich nicht mit dem Auto erwischt habe!!!Ist doch gefährlich! Und(am wichtigsten in D.) Verboten!! Uns das sind Aussagen von Bikern,nicht Senioren die Ihre beste Zeit in den frühen 40ern des letzten Jahrhunderts hatten...
aber es ist wie immer in Deutschland:eigentlich sind alle kleine Polizisten oder zumindest Blockwärte!
Loriot: Beim Humor verstehen die deutschen keinen Spass!


----------



## Theo:-) (15. Januar 2007)

...eigendlich wollte ich nichts dazu schreiben.
Nun dank Friuli-Jay will ich doch meinen senf dazu geben.
Eigendlich ist du "dummheit" die hier gemacht wurde keinen komentar wert. Nur leider sehe ich mich die tage mit den bike ohne Licht nach Hause fahren....schwubs Polizei vor ser nase und die Kerle sind sofort aggressiv...ich frage mich was geht hier ab...werde auch pampig (frecht/ unverschämt) das ganze bauscht sich auf und ich habe eine Anzeige am hals. Wieso? Nun die cops sind von einen Biker reingelegt worden und das hat fast einen grosseinsatz hervorgerufen.
Spaß... oh... ich habe humor aber das sollte nicht mit dummheit verglichen werden...obwohl ich auch über die dummheit anderer lache.  
Aber wie gesagt eigendlich ist die geschichte keinen komentar wert.
Nur als beispiel...ich fuhr ohne licht...polizei hält mich an...spruch von mir..."sorry aberschauen sie sich diese sportmaschine an...ich achte auf jedes gramm was soweit geht das ich sogar nach jeder ausfahrt das rad putze und sorry die tour war heute so schön das ich zuweit rausgefahren bin und ich durch meine dummheit von der dunkelheit überrascht wurde"....nun dann kam noch etwas gequatsche über das bike und wo man sowas her bekommt und wo man fährt ect. ende vom lied.
nichts geschehen...habe mir noch gesagt das ich vorsichtig sein soll und tschüß.
so ging es bei mir ab...musste nicht gr0ssstadt revier spielen  

aber wiegesagt mir doch egal...ich lebe nicht in hamburg und bin nicht der arme biker den gleich die knarre unter die nase gehalten wird weil einer cool sein wollte


----------



## Zink (15. Januar 2007)

Nunja, zu der Geschichte mit der Polizei möchte ich gar nichts mehr zufügen. Aber sag mal Michel, was hast du eigentlich mit der U-Bahn Wache in deiner Gegend gemacht...  Ich habe da auf der Heimfahrt mit dem Richi (Samstag Abend) bei Regen kurz unterschlupf gesucht... die haben mich sowas von böse angeschaut... irgendwie musste ich dabei sofort an dich denken ;-)


----------



## Der B (15. Januar 2007)

Theo:-) schrieb:


> ...schwubs Polizei vor der nase und die Kerle sind sofort aggressiv...



Und genau das ist das Problem! Butterfly-Effekt im kleinen! Der nächste friedliche Biker ohne Licht wird angehalten und erlebt, ohne eigenes Zutun, sein blaues Wunder!  

Wie alt seit Ihr eigentlich???

Ist euch klar das euer Handeln Konsequenzen hat? Man, man... ich muss mich schon wundern, wir sind doch keine Schwerverbrecher!!! Da sollte man sich auch nicht so verhalten.



			
				burn schrieb:
			
		

> zuviel gta gespielt?



Mir ist es egal! Ich muss ja nicht in HH radfahren... Aber jeder Hansestädter sollte sich Gedanken über den langfristigen Ruf der "Scene" machen...

...speziell die Tatsache das du dich hinterher damit zu brüsten ist extrem Grenzwertig und sollte allerseits sehr differenziert betrachtet werden.


----------



## Friuli-Jay (17. Januar 2007)




----------



## steed (18. Januar 2007)

Michel.M. schrieb:


> Ich weiß es ist kein gutes Thema aber ich erzähl trotzdem mal.
> Ich bin am 20Dez. um 22 Uhr in Hamburg rumgefahren mit meinem Radl.
> Neben mir tauchte ein Bullenwagen auf und der der seinen Kopf raustreckte meinte zu behaupten wer ohne licht fährt sollte absteigen. Als ich das Wort "ohne" hörte fing ich an zu beschleunigen und versuchte durch enge gassen abzuhauen. Sie ließen Fußstreifen austeigen die mir hinterherranten und dachten sie währen schlauer als ich.Jedenfalls waren es am Ende nach 30min 3 Autos und 12 Bolizisten. Zum Schluss gingen meine Blicke durch unseren Garten wo sie vor der Tür mit Taschenlampen rumleuchteten. Man sollte schon volle Batterien in seiner Lampe haben sonst sieht man nixxx!!!!! Diese Situation war jetzt hier schon des öfteren und mich überaschte das sie mich nicht gekriegt haben. Hmmmmm messt euch nie mit Bikern solange ihr kein Motorrad habt... Spart euch eure kraft.!!!!!
> 
> Will mich nicht über Hamburgs verkehs Polizisten lustig machen aber wenn jemand n gutes Rad hat wird er sich schon auszukennen wissen um zu vlüüüüchten. Trotzdem Danke für den schönen Abend



ich habe schonmal an einen baum gepinkelt.

geschenkt.......

cu
steed


----------



## Michel.M. (19. Januar 2007)

Bei der U-bahn wache hab ich garnichts gemacht... Hab meine zwei Verwarnungen bekommen wegen wiederholten mal Rolltreppen runterfahren .
Aber das war alles nicht in meiner Gegend


----------



## Manni1599 (19. Januar 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Darf ich auch so cool sein wie du?



 Ja, ein echt cooooooler Typ


----------



## ahara (20. Januar 2007)

HB76 schrieb:


> wärst mal lieber zu hause gewesen und hättest deutsch geübt.


----------



## Marec (20. Januar 2007)

kitor schrieb:


> Was bist Du denn für ein Klassensprecher?
> 
> 
> 
> Das klingt ja fast so beedrohlich wie die Warnung eines Fahrradpolizisten....MIt seinem Rad von Bulls....


 
Ach Kitor, bin halt nicht son harter Outlawbiker wie Michel und Du. 
Ist natürlich schon geil die Polizei auf trab zu halten, so dass die an anderer Stelle nicht helfen können. Und es ist wohl auch geil wie ein Krimineller gejagt zu werden. 
Ich hoffe eure Bikes werden gezockt. Mal sehen an wen Ihr Euch dann wenden werdet.
Gruß Marec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## husqvarna (20. Januar 2007)

ohh man, ihr regt euch auf... ich finde das ne lustige story! ich würde das zwar persönlich nicht machen aber egal....

immer weiter so michel


----------



## AndreZ. (21. Januar 2007)

Michel.M. schrieb:


> Hab meine zwei Verwarnungen bekommen wegen wiederholten mal Rolltreppen runterfahren



Bei soviel coolnes friert glatt mein Bildschirm ein...


----------



## djinges (26. Januar 2007)

ohne licht fahren kommt mir nicht vor hoechstens um niemanden mit meiner nightridefunzel zu blenden  

und mit Polizisten hat man weniger stress als mit hundebesitzern... oder ist das jetzt nicht eigentlich quatsch mal wieder alle in einen Topf zu werfen  

Naja.. ich denke die meisten Polizisten machen sich wirklich Sorgen unschuldige Idioten die gerade mit spielzeugpistolen rumballern oder sich zum Spass maskieren usw. wegen eines Missverstaendnisses uebern Haufen zu schiessen oder so.


----------



## Speedhunt (29. Januar 2007)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Bei soviel coolnes friert glatt mein Bildschirm ein...


----------



## Kahuna68 (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo @Michel.M.

Dass du einfach nur peinlich bist und unseren Sport in Verruf bringst, ist dir hoffentlich klar.

Bevor du Rolltreppen usw. befährst würde auch ich empfehlen, du schnappst dir für deinen nächsten Post mal den Duden (das ist ein Buch, in dem die richtig geschriebenen Worte stehen). Nur ein Tipp !! CU


----------



## fabiansen (18. Februar 2007)

keep on rocking


----------



## Sw!tch (20. Februar 2007)

sorry, auch wenn du bei uns gefahren bist, aber das ist mal einfach sowas von dumm.
wegen sonem mist heißts dann wieder scheiss biker blablabla....

und glaub mir, du bist definitiv nicht der geile hecht für den du dich hälst


----------



## lexi90 (4. März 2007)

also die biker sind doch eh immer die schlimmen oder nciht???
jeder beschwert sich über die man überholt n rentner aufm fußweg weil der aufm radweg läuft und dann muckt der auchnoch
aber ich habs eig immer mit recht faulen bolizei leutz zu tun
ich fahr ohne licht mit anhänger in ne einbahnstraße falsche richtung und mit kommt ne bul.... schleuder entgegen und was machen die?
die halten an weil da ne lücke war damit ich da rein fahren kann damit die vorbei können!
also in hh sind die typen doch eher faul finde ich
hatte noch nie probs mit denen ausser wenn die anna school kontrolieren aber dann is latte
macht schon spaß im sommer anna alster und dann die biker polis
die können so nicht fahren und spätistens bei treppen wars das dann schon!!! weil die angst um ihre bikes ham also man weiß sihch schon zu helfen 
und wenn man sich über die lustig macht dann is das doch voll io is doch latte über wen man sich lustig mach ob poli man oder nicht

MFG
ich


----------



## The Offspring (4. März 2007)

so meister, 

jetz nimmst nen duden, und dann gleich das ganze nochmal von vorne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueW8 (18. März 2007)

Oh man, ir ******
Förster findet ihr alle schice aber Bullen mus man in Schutz nehmen.
Der Standardbulle piszt einen an, wo er kann. Sonst n kleines licht, aber in Uniform ist amn der Größte... (kenn ich gut)
Die wenigen kompetenten Polizisten, die nett und ausgeglichen sind, ahb ich in all den Jahren als Autofahrer (wer unter 30 ist muß einfach betrunken fahren oder Drogen im Auto haben, also erst mal anhalten und mit auf die Wache) und als Biker (Mountainbiker, das sind doch alles Asoziale und Vandalen) kaum erlebt. Eigentlich gabs in 8 Jahren nur zwei nette Kontrollen.

Und grade in HH muss man sich mit seinem Bike seinen Freiraum selber schaffen, gibt ja kaum Gelegenheit zum rollen. Ob man Treppen fährt oder auf dem Radweg, irgendjemanden stört es immer...

Übrigens, wusstet ihr, daß man 1. mit dem Rad nicht über Zebrastreifen und 2. auf dem Radweg nicht auf der linken Straßenseite fahren darf? Kostet 5,- bis 15,- EUR.
Und jetzt mal ehrlich, wer hält sich daran?!

Für die Sachkundigen unter euch hAb ich ein paar schöne Fehler verstekd, ir dürft sie gerne mit den entsprechenden Führungswerten im Duden fergleichen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (18. März 2007)

*Michel*, erklär doch den Beamten beim nächsten Mal einfach, dass Licht bei Dir auch nicht mehr hilft.


----------



## Backfisch (18. März 2007)

lexi90 schrieb:


> also die biker sind doch eh immer die schlimmen oder nciht???
> jeder beschwert sich über die man überholt n rentner aufm fußweg weil der aufm radweg läuft und dann muckt der auchnoch
> aber ich habs eig immer mit recht faulen bolizei leutz zu tun
> ich fahr ohne licht mit anhänger in ne einbahnstraße falsche richtung und mit kommt ne bul.... schleuder entgegen und was machen die?
> ...



Polizisten können es halt nie recht machen... entweder sie sind "übereifrig" oder "faul". 

 

Depp.


----------



## GaGarmel (20. März 2007)

Naja, der Michel scheint wohl ne veranlagerung zum s.c.h.e.i.ß.e bauen zu haben...
...guckt euch mal die Bilder von ihm an, ich sach nur "Brücke"....:-D

....find ich cool....*lach*


----------



## Kind der Küste (22. März 2007)

also ich kenn das auch. ich weiss ja nicht aus welcher gegend du kommst.
aber bei uns sagen sie auch immer: "wo ist denn euer licht?"
"hab ich nicht"
"na, denn mal schieben"

..wenn man sich einsichtig zeigt passiert eigentl. nichts ausser das sie einen verwarnen.
Ab und zu braucht man aber auch mal den kick von der Polizei abzuhauen!
Das sehe ich eher sportlich *g*


----------

